#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

## doctor2k7

Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

Before install read InstallProcedures.pdf is important
There are few steps to be done.

You need:

1. Oracle8i Enterprise Server (Thx csm101)
ftp.comp.hkbu.edu.hk/pub/oracle/windows/oracle817ntee.zip

Oracle 8.1.7.4.1 ***** find p2376472_8174_WINNT.zip file and download.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. HummingBird Xceed at least version 8.0.
I install it over Exceed PowerSuite version 12.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I have no time to test this software but if asking that some Feature are missing just post it and I regenerate the new license.



for all of you OpenWorks 2003.12:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoySee More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## bratek

> Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12
> enjoy



I have never expected that one day I can get Openwork on my PC.
I think not so easy for me to install it but I will try now.

Anyway thank you so much DOCTOR2K7!

Regards,
Bratek

----------


## fuahmad

Hello Doctor
You're really a doctor. You did a great job.
Keep it up. Can you try the latest geographix 2007.2 also.
Did you check this contains the ZMap also.
May your wished be filled.
FA

----------


## csm101

Dear Doctor, I think you post links for both *****es. This is link I have for full CD of Oracle 8.1.7 Windows (600MB+) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## csm101

Doctor2K7, many thanks for OW 2003. Will be contacting you regards to email. Don't have required Schlumb product, but am hunting now. Will give you soft list.

----------


## csm101

Hummingbird Exceed 2008 v13.0 Multilanguage DVD ISO | 400 MB

Exceed 2008 - permits applications, normally available only on expensive UNIX workstations, to be readily accessed from enterprise desktops.

Megaupload:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Rapidshare:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Filefactory:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vmauricio1

you dont have a idea what it's openwork, openwork is a database that interger the data of all software, openwork for windows, is only for windows software that can work for openwork, openwork for linux its for almost all landmark software because landmark has the best software on linux,

----------


## csm101

Just to clarify vmauricio (not sure who he refering to).... Openworks is database framework in Oracle DB used for most landmark products. Project data is stored in framework. Seisworks, geoprobe, etc... use this framework and other application operate with it. Most of these app are unix/linux based. So called Windows versions apparently is actually running on unix backend and is reason for Hummingbird exceed to access xwindows on windows PC.

----------


## adola_sheemy

we confused there are many links , someone tell us exactly what we need to download to save our times
thanks in advance

----------


## xpert.seismic

You need to configure and install openworks for linux version, otherwise windows version will not work, Windows version just support the user to view and manage their data for DSS application. 

Regards,

----------


## doctor2k7

link corrected (too many ctrlC  ctrlV  :Wink: 
First download OpenWorks and refer to manual there are step by step what to do.
Maybe I can get OW for Linux or Unix I must check I'm not sure if it's available. I'm win user :Smile:

----------


## adola_sheemy

can any one upload  Oracle 8.1.7.4.1 ***** in another server such as 4 shared

----------


## bratek

> can any one upload  Oracle 8.1.7.4.1 ***** in another server such as 4 shared




The link for you here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Please some one help me to install Openwork on my PC.

I have never done it before.

thank you so much.



Regards,
BratekSee More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## khaledagwa

Hi,

I have a question, what for i can use Openwork and how can i use it?

Regards

Khaled

----------


## ouedmya

can any one upload Oracle 8.1.7 for linux  thnx .

----------


## fuahmad

> Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12
> 
> Before install read InstallProcedures.pdf is important
> There are few steps to be done.
> 
> You need:
> 
> 1. Oracle8i Enterprise Server (Thx csm101)
> ftp.comp.hkbu.edu.hk/pub/oracle/windows/oracle817ntee.zip
> ...



Hello Everybody,
I have not tried, but can anybody confirm that this OpenWorks contain all the applications, like StratWorks, SeisWorks, PetroWorks DeskPro and ZMap etc. Looking at the file size its only abt 200MB, I donot think all the applications are contained therein. Can Bratek and CSM101 confirm.
I am trying to download today.
As for the comments of CSM101, he is genius in saying that the Hummingword tries to emulate the Unix of the backend unto windows and the OW can work.
Doctor needs all the appreciation.....
FA

----------


## adola_sheemy

hi all 
i started to install hummingbird but i have an error message that ( Exceed power suite 2007.msi was not found )
pls any one tell me what i do , my download is succefull and i get the complete files
thanks in advance

----------


## bratek

> Hello Everybody,
> I have not tried, but can anybody confirm that this OpenWorks contain all the applications, like StratWorks, SeisWorks, PetroWorks DeskPro and ZMap etc. Looking at the file size its only abt 200MB, I donot think all the applications are contained therein. Can Bratek and CSM101 confirm.
> I am trying to download today.
> As for the comments of CSM101, he is genius in saying that the Hummingword tries to emulate the Unix of the backend unto windows and the OW can work.
> Doctor needs all the appreciation.....
> FA



To Fauhamd,

I upload the help file's Openwork (thank to CSM101) to you.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers,

----------


## fuahmad

Thank you Bratek......I am still trying to download. In one of its doc it mentions that some of the modules are not there in 2003.12. And I donot mind, The applications modules : ZMap, StratWorks, SeisWorks 2D/3D and PetroWorks modules are sufficient for learning.
Thank once again.
FA

----------


## csm101

Fuahmad, OW 2003 for win do not include any other applications. It is framework only. Also, not sure if linux version also needed for Seisw*rks, Ge*pr*be, etc, since window version not exist for these (perhaps too much for Exceed?). Really needing Seisw*rks & Geopr*be, please let me know if anyone have.

----------


## xpert.seismic

I think you people have no idea about Landmark application and OpenWorks software,

I tell u that Openworks will be installed on linux or sun server systems. You can use exceed to access these application on windows systems. You can use exceed 8, 9 or 10 for that purpose. You need rhel 3 update 7 for openworks 2003.x.x.x and rhel 5.2 for OpenWorks r5000

Regards,

----------


## y6nb

Salm

there i s no liscence for SeisWork, Zmap, PowerView, Poststack, Syntool & Geoprobe.......

Only OpenWorks & dataLOad. wht's your solution for that??

Merci

----------


## y6nb

Dear ALL,

there i s no liscence for SeisWork, Zmap, PowerView, Poststack, Syntool & Geoprobe.......

Only OpenWorks & dataLOad. can I have the Full liscence file.

Thanks

----------


## fuahmad

> Fuahmad, OW 2003 for win do not include any other applications. It is framework only. Also, not sure if linux version also needed for Seisw*rks, Ge*pr*be, etc, since window version not exist for these (perhaps too much for Exceed?). Really needing Seisw*rks & Geopr*be, please let me know if anyone have.



Thank you CSM101,
I would need license and installer for seisworks, geoprobe and zmap.
Thank you for your generosity.
FA

----------


## adola_sheemy

hi all
I started to install hummingbird but i have an error message that ( Exceed power suite 2007.msi  file not found )


pls any one tell me what i doSee More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## fuahmad

> Dear ALL,
> 
> there i s no liscence for SeisWork, Zmap, PowerView, Poststack, Syntool & Geoprobe.......
> 
> Only OpenWorks & dataLOad. can I have the Full liscence file.
> 
> Thanks



You're RIGHT. And I worry.now.... :EEK!: 
Doctor.....Do you have the complete license?
Thank you Doctor and y6nb
FA

----------


## doctor2k7

Should be no problem with them. Could me guide when program asking for this? I don't know this app.

----------


## y6nb

> Should be no problem with them. Could me guide when program asking for this? I don't know this app.



this is the problem, there are no Application working inside OpenWorks.
when you click on this message appear "No licence"
Thanks to remind on that Doc

----------


## doctor2k7

I want to say that should be no problem with new license. I know that there are some missing modules. I create a new one then post here.  :Smile:

----------


## ouedmya

i have a full lisence for openworks, it will be usefull.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## doctor2k7

new lic for ow, try it

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## csm101

If you have SeisW*rk, Zmap, PowerView, Poststack, Syntool & Geoprobe, please share installers. Doctor2k7 or CSM101 can find features and generate lic file.

----------


## fuahmad

Hello Bros,
I have these problems:
1- The Hummingbird file is over 1GB and cannot burn the image. How do I burn it or there is anyway to get the installers......CSM and Docotr may help please.
2- I am not able to ***** up the Oracle to OW.....though I will try again....
Will appreciate your help.
Doctor can you upload the new lic file to rapidshare.....or just email me on fuahmad@hotmail.com
FA

----------


## ouedmya

link for seisworks installer for linux

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bratek

> link for seisworks installer for linux [/url]




*Thank OUEDMYA for shared.
All the best for you.

Regards,
Bratek*

----------


## csm101

Bless you ouedmya! Thanks.

----------


## doctor2k7

added Exceed 2007 link

See More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## widi7

i'm quite confused...do we have to install openworks first before install the seisworks or seisworks can use as a stand alone apps.and what kind of oracle version and OS (RHEL...?) do we have to install for seisworks to be working...next question,the hummingbird apps...we just need it as a middleware (like a bridge) to connect between linux server or linux workstation (treated as server) and client's PC (which run windows) to access data...am i right? Lastly,so we don't have to install hummingbird if we just linux workstation as a primary system (no networking computer)?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
while browsing i found out this link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

it seems openworks provided here is the client version from the quote i got from that link
"This is done because "only Oracle 9i is supported for an OpenWorks server, and only Oracle 8i is supported for an OpenWorks client".
so the client cannot running before the server apps be installed...please check if i goes wrong

----------


## vmauricio1

why dont you use openwork 5000.0.5 2008 or openwork 5000.1.0 , this is the windows version  won't work with any linx aplicacion, are you waste you time.

----------


## csm101

Ah, vmauricio1, if you would kindly post R5000 linux OW and applications, then we not be having this non complete R2003 discussion.

----------


## doctor2k7

right  :Smile:  Dear vmauricio1 could you be so kind to post OW R5000

----------


## tembakuls

Doctor 2k7...I need your help...can you generate license for DSS,VIP and Promax 2003..
this feature for all :
FEATURE DSS  licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE BLACKOIL licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE BLITZ licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE CBLITZ licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE COMP licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE CORE licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DT3DV licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DT3DVPRINT licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DTGEOLINK licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DTGRIDGENR licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DTGUI licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DTPVT licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DTUPSCALE licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DTUTIL licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE DUAL licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE LAMSTAT licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE LGR licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE PNPROC licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE POLY licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE SURFACE licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE THERM licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE TRACER licsrv 2003.000 
FEATURE VIP licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAX_3DVIEW licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAX2D licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAX2DUI licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAX3D licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAX3DPSDM licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAX3DUI licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAX4D licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAX4DUI licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAXMVA licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAXMVAUI licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAXVSP licsrv 2003.000 
INCREMENT PROMAXVSPUI

----------


## doctor2k7

post apps I will check for license

----------


## tembakuls

I cannot post it..because it was instaled in workstation in my office...this license will be expired...and my company not any longer to extended this license...we will be used OFM and Eclipse....

----------


## ali12

Hi
I have Promax 2003 last version with full license, do you have "GMG Millenium".

ali_arzani@yahoo.com

----------


## ali12

Hi 
I can exchange it with OpenSpirit too.

ali_arzani@yahoo.com

----------


## ali12

Hi 
I have license for Jason 7 , do you have Apps of it?

ali_arzani@yahoo.com

----------


## zsh

what is last version of promax?

----------


## ali12

its 2003.33

See More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## doctor2k7

@ali_arzani could you post you version of Promax 2003?

Information about updates and *****es from Landmark
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali12

Hi
Yes I will try to bypass proxy limited for file sending in my office
but could you send me openspirit

----------


## ahmedsisy

i have the openwork 2002 (linux) with all applications and full licence, but it is not installation files but only copied from a work station so i couldn't set on my computer
if some one have an idea to help i'll share ofcourse
but please don't ask me to share only for fun or to try something useless because the package is over 6 giga bytes
if some one have good useful idea from cairo please contact me

----------


## alpa

can you please upload DIMs software and a license file.
i need to work with this software.
best regards and 1000 thanks

----------


## Pisces

Hello, i am from indonesia, i need software for open pit mining coal, can anyone help me?
Thank you

----------


## Pisces

assalamualaikum
csm101 can you give me password for open Hummingbird V.12 Multilingual. rar part 1 and part 2

----------


## csm101

Try 2008, v2007 has missing file in archive, so no good.

----------


## Pisces

hello
i get Hummingbird Exceed by MechoDownload.rar but if i want to extract that .rar i must have a password. anyone can help me?

----------


## doctor2k7

try this pass : mechodownload

I install from this and working ok. This is my upload 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rhcp

Can someone share a Promax license?

----------


## csm101

Doctor2K7 Hummingbird 2007 working good. He gen this lic before:

INCREMENT PROMAX_3DVIEW licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted 35A0AA7FFE92 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAX2D licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted 52A1A31BAF8B \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAX2DUI licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted 7F8C5929D83B \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAX3D licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted FC95097E2903 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAX3DPSDM licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted 52B3A69EDF72 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAX3DUI licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted D92BD918E025 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAX4D licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted EBF1FF39EB17 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAX4DUI licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted CADB49BFEC37 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAXMVA licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted 7B481505DC9D \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAXMVAUI licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted ABEFD6D27582 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAXVSP licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted 03EEB79ED183 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k
INCREMENT PROMAXVSPUI licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted 5ABD9EC17C76 \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k

----------


## rhcp

Many thanks Csm101 & Doctor2k7 !
Should I add something like this at the beginning of the file?

lm promax version 2003.12.1
SERVER my_computer_name  any 2013
DAEMON licsrv /OWHOME/lam/bin/licsrv /OWHOME/lam/licsrv.opt



What Linux OS do you use for Promax? I heard that is recommended to run on Redhat (Centos) 3.7, 4.4 or Fedora 4 or 5.See More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## doctor2k7

This is standalone, local license. Should run without server lines.

----------


## kugelfang

bratek,remember me?  :Big Grin: 
I've uploaded pdf files of geoframe installation manual to my account at 4shared.com
...
good luck brother...
(hey I'm still looking for a job.... :Big Grin:  , someone help me plizzz???  :Smile: )  )

----------


## bratek

> bratek,remember me? 
> I've uploaded pdf files of geoframe installation manual to my account at 4shared.com
> ...
> good luck brother...
> (hey I'm still looking for a job.... , someone help me plizzz??? )  )



 :Stick Out Tongue:  Never forget you!
If I have new information about it I will confirm to you.
I wish you got a good job soon.
Cheers,

----------


## bingela

I feel depression！
when i want to download the ow for linux, but there is a mistake to my web page and then i can't connect the web. please anyone tell me ,why? thx!

----------


## REGI_MAX

Doctor,
thank U for the valuable contributions to the forum, I am looking for the Landmark reservoir simulation software: VIP or nexus, if U have, could U please upload them somewhere;-)
Brds, Regi

----------


## mshakeel44

brother
link for oracle ***** does't work, please provide alternate path.

----------


## Andrew_123

*****set for oracle
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## meyssam1983

Dear doctor2k7 and Bratek
please upload again:
Oracle 8.1.7.4.1 ***** 
thanks again

----------


## y6nb

Dear All,

It's Ok for the license file thanks, but we still miss one last thing which is the "lmgrd.exe" file. Openworks doesn't work without it.

please try correcting that.

----------


## Andrew_123

*meyssam1983*
look at my last message

----------


## y6nb

> *meyssam1983*
> look at my last message



I'm talking about "lmgrd.exe" for OpenWorks

Thanks

----------


## 9skumar

Dear brothers,


If i want to install just the Promax on a linux pc, do i have to download all these setup files of openworks. Do i need a separate installer file for promax.

Please help .......See More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## 9skumar

Dear brothers,
If i want to install just the Promax on a linux pc, do i have to download all these setup files of openworks. Do i need a separate installer file for promax.

Please help .......

----------


## thealexis

to *9skumar*
You *do not* need to download all opnwork files just for promax, only 1 promax_install_cd is needed, and may be hummigbird exceed (if you'll install promax on separate server and connect to it from windows pc)

----------


## csm101

Openworks optional for Promax.

----------


## mshakeel44

> Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12
> 
> Before install read InstallProcedures.pdf is important
> There are few steps to be done.
> 
> You need:
> 
> 1. Oracle8i Enterprise Server (Thx csm101)
> ftp.comp.hkbu.edu.hk/pub/oracle/windows/oracle817ntee.zip
> ...



Brother,
               i tried link (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])  
and
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 for oracle ***** u sent,

 but this link is also giving follwing error
(Error: 
You want to download the following file:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 114138 KB

Your IP address 64.154.26.250 is already downloading a file. Please wait until the download is completed.)

so please send me any other alternate link or if ***** file can me emailed then send me via email.

----------


## 9skumar

Dear friends
Does the rapidshare links above has the promax installer files. Or if anybody can send me the links to download the promax. I will be using it on a standalone machine and can use it as a server also if exceed is not required.

----------


## 9skumar

Dear friends
Does the rapidshare links above has the promax installer files. Or if anybody can send me the links to download the promax. I will be using it on a standalone machine and can use it as a server also if exceed is not required.

----------


## ladidi

Hello you can download the all GMG exes from their ftp site at 
url   ftp.gmg.com 
username anonymous
password anonymous
path      just type /
and search for your choice no license 
Pls know that you must use an Ftp download manager like flashFXP and others

could you upload the promax so we can download

Thanks

----------


## i_gabr_2006

this is a great effort for all the contributers in this thread .
but we have first to install and configure openwork in linux environment    (server )then we access it from windows pc as a management only , so we need seriously the installer for openwork for linux or unix and i did not see any links for that all links i see is for windows version of openwork only .
anyone ave these links plz share it .

----------


## dafenshi

hello there 
I hope I am not missinf some thing here, but is there any posted the link for promax processsing software here before or any one want to do this?

----------


## bugmenot1

Dear doctor2k
Thanks for great work
can you generate full features for ZMap please
FEATURE ZCL licsrv 2003.000 24-aug-2006 1 VENDOR_STRING=
FEATURE ZFULL licsrv 2003.000 24-aug-2006 1 VENDOR_STRING=
FEATURE ZMAP_3DVIEW licsrv 2003.000 24-aug-2006 1 VENDOR_STRING=
FEATURE ZMAPPLUS licsrv 2003.000 24-aug-2006 1 VENDOR_STRING=
FEATURE ZMS licsrv 2003.000 24-aug-2006 1  VENDOR_STRING=
FEATURE ZSEIS licsrv 2003.000 24-aug-2006 1  VENDOR_STRING=
Thanks in advance

----------


## bugmenot1

Thanks for quick replay but its not working
Vendor_string must be as in your previos lic
VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D."

----------


## bugmenot1

Thanks for quick response but this wont work
codes are missing and vendor_string should be as in prev. lic
FEATURE ZMAPPLUS licsrv 2003 permanent uncounted *7FC4E0005078* \
	VENDOR_STRING="For My Lovely D." HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=Doctor2k


like here
but thanks for your effort anywaySee More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## doctor2k7

now should working, sorry  :Wink:

----------


## bugmenot1

Wow!!
Here is full feature lmk lic
Somebody might find it usefull
when you make it
Thanks a lot.

----------


## zmiki

Great work.
Can you add some more features
FEATURE STRATUTILS
FEATURE STRTWRKS
FEATURE POWERMODEL
Thanks

----------


## doctor2k7

ok, so maybe someone put here links for this applications. Anything connected with ow and related would be useful.

----------


## Shinwari

I AM ISHTIAQ AND A NEW MEMEBER. M REALLY STUNNED TO SEE THIS SITE AND CANNOT IMAGINE HOW WONDEFUL PPL R HERE. I APPRECIATE UR WORK AND HELP TO THE USERS OF EGYPTIAN PEROLEUM. I HAVE A SOFTWARE NAMED BasinMod (1-D MODELLING AND BURIAL HISTORY SOFTWARE) THAT RUNS WITH A HARD KEY. IS IT POSSIBLE TO ***** IT? KINDLY EMAIL ME IF IT IS CONVINIENT FOR U ON ishtiaqnoor@gmail.com
MY BEST REGARDS

----------


## 9skumar

Thanks Doctor2k7
Also thanks to everybody in this group. U guys are really great.
u created interest in me ........

----------


## Seruy

Hello , i need geoframe4.4 、---8.3 with 64-bit installation media and petrel2009 software with -----, can you help me?
mail:77217260@qq.com

----------


## sorinv

Hello,
I'm new on this site so please I apologize if i wrong.
My question is  :Embarrassment: penworks database project"xxxxx":access failed
                     initializing database failed
Wat can I do?
How I can recovered this project ? Ilaunch the application and this project and appears this error?

----------


## fuma01

another link for 
Oracle 8.1.7.4.1 ***** (p2376472_8174_WINNT.zip)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dafenshi

> link corrected (too many ctrlC  ctrlV 
> First download OpenWorks and refer to manual there are step by step what to do.
> Maybe I can get OW for Linux or Unix I must check I'm not sure if it's available. I'm win user



Hello doktor can you help me to ***** this software it's for Qc and check \instrument of Seismic **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thank you in advance

----------


## dafenshi

> link for seisworks installer for linux
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hello there
I have downloaded the three files.
what else should I do is it for linux RHEL4 32 BITS?
HOW TO INSTALL IT WOULD ANY BODY HELP?

----------


## dafenshi

> Hi
> Yes I will try to bypass proxy limited for file sending in my office
> 
> 
> but could you send me openspirit



would you post promax broSee More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## dafenshi

> the link for you here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> ...



hello there is oracle 9i would work?

----------


## baouche

Dear all, I need password for Openworks archive please .   Thanks

----------


## bugmenot1

Doctor2k7
FEATURE STRATUTILS
FEATURE STRTWRKS
FEATURE POWERMODEL
in*st*all soft for o*wr rhl
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please gen lic
thnx

----------


## bugmenot1

Doctor2k7
FEATURE STRATUTILS
FEATURE STRTWRKS
FEATURE POWERMODEL
in*st*all soft for o*wr rhl
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please gen lic
thnx

----------


## bugmenot1

doctor2k7
can you pleeeeease gen lic for stratworks features
thanks

----------


## bugmenot1

Zmap rhl install
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bugmenot1

Zmap rhl install
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dafenshi

would you please  upload Discovery5000ReleaseWin on megaupload or 4shared.com

----------


## baouche

Please Doctor 2K7, can you send me the password for the two archive of OpenWorks 2003.12:
                        Sincerely Yours.

----------


## baouche

I don't know why didn't reply for my request, it's only the password of archive of openworks - thanks.

----------


## dafenshi

can any body help in installing the openwork installation on linux

----------


## kasik_p

hi all,
could anyone give me advice, how can I import 3D seismic data (SEGY) to OpenWorks?? 


thxSee More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## LMLK

Hi,

I installed OpenWorks for linux and worked fine. When I installed the OpenWorks Client for windows, I access my linux server but when I try to create a new project, I receive the following error:
Failed to open Import Control File
The log window shows this:
LRM-00109: could not open parameter file C:/Documents
LRM-00113: error when processing file C:/Documents

IMP-00022: failed to process parameter, type IMP HELP=Y for help
IMP-00000: Imported terminated unsuccessfully

Even when I install OpenWorks server for windows, I receive this error.

Someone can help me?

Regards.

----------


## LMLK

Problem solved editing the environment variable HOME to <OpenWorks install PATH>

Thanks

----------


## dafenshi

which OS u used to install OpenWorks?

----------


## LMLK

I installed OpenWorks as server on Linux Red Hat WS 3 Update 6 and OpenWorks Client on Windows XP SP2. 
My HOME variable was set to %HOMEDRIVE%/%HOMEPATH%. After change this to %OWPATH worked.
Now I'm trying to use the WellXchange from Discovery to export one Discovery project to OpenWorks but is not working, I don't know why... I hadn't any problem with the installations but When I select the OpenWorks on the WellXchange, no one project are displayed...
If somebody know how to solve this, I will appreciate...

Regards.

----------


## yasirkhanjadoon

hello any one want Geographix 7.2 please Email me

yasirkhanjadoon@gmail.com
adnlatif@gmail.com
zeeshan_589@yahoo.com
mahaa.malikk@gmail.com

----------


## findaposition

anyone can upload openworks2003.12 again ,the link doesn't work ,it's better upload on website:  rapidshare.com

----------


## getbaseclass

> anyone can upload openworks2003.12 again ,the link doesn't work ,it's better upload on website:  rapidshare.com



agree , i'm looking forward .....

----------


## MNMT86

Thank you very much

----------


## ahmedqau

> link for seisworks installer for linux
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear ouedmya upload again seisworks on  sharing site thanks

----------


## ootdayo

hello,

pls house, can u reupload seisworks for linux. or the full version of openworks for linux itself. the 4shared links are dead

----------


## sebira

> link for seisworks installer for linux
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Please share again these links,ouedmya?
Thanks

----------


## koolravian

> I installed OpenWorks as server on Linux Red Hat WS 3 Update 6 and OpenWorks Client on Windows XP SP2. 
> My HOME variable was set to %HOMEDRIVE%/%HOMEPATH%. After change this to %OWPATH worked.
> Now I'm trying to use the WellXchange from Discovery to export one Discovery project to OpenWorks but is not working, I don't know why... I hadn't any problem with the installations but When I select the OpenWorks on the WellXchange, no one project are displayed...
> If somebody know how to solve this, I will appreciate...
> 
> Regards.



Hi 
LMLK
i instaaled it on my XP service pak2 it is instaalled sucessfully i follow the procedure 
First install the oracle 
secondly Humingbird Exceede
then OW 
but after the instalation of LAM 
when i configure the l/i/c/e/n/s/e 
provided in the first post of this thread 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i got this erer
l/ic/e/n/c/e
did not contai any server name 
plesae help meSee More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## i_gabr_2006

LMLK
you said that you installed openwork for linux
please share the sources 
the posted links in this thread is only for client to be installed on windows only.
please upload the source of openwork for linux and the license

----------


## serg

Hi guys!

The licence for here it is very necessary (OpenWorks 2003.x)

POSTSTACK
POSTSTACKESP
STRATWORKS
STRTWRKS_3DVIEW
STRATUTIL
STRATUTILS

Other licences has found, thanks the sacred Doctor2k  :Smile:  Can somebody help me? Very much I want attributes "permanent uncounted", hostid any ...

----------


## nazeem

Hello I 'm trying to install openworks on RHL 4 AS and when lunching netca progamme I got this :


[owora8@owserv ~]$ /local/openworks/cOracle8/OraHome1/lib/libnjni8.so: undefined symbol: nlepeget (libnjni8.so)
Error loading native library: libnjni8.so.
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: jniGetOracleHome
        at oracle.net.common.NetGetEnv.getOracleHome(NetGetEn  v.java)
        at oracle.net.ca.CmdlineArgs.setOraArgs(CmdlineArgs.j  ava)
        at oracle.net.ca.NetCA.<init>(NetCA.java)
        at oracle.net.ca.NetCA.main(NetCA.java)
SIGSEGV   11*  segmentation violation
        stackbase=0x638000, stackpointer=0x637d5c

Full thread dump:
    "AWT-Motif" (TID:0x12a9160, sys_thread_t:0x71de0c, state:R) prio=5
    "AWT-Input" (TID:0x12a8ec8, sys_thread_t:0x6aee0c, state:R) prio=5
    "AWT-EventQueue-0" (TID:0x12a8ee0, sys_thread_t:0x637e0c, state:R) prio=5 *current thread*
        java.lang.Object.wait(Object.java)
        java.awt.EventQueue.getNextEvent(EventQueue.java:1  26)
        java.awt.EventDis-----Thread.run(EventDis-----Thread.java:70)
    "Finalizer thread" (TID:0x12a3210, sys_thread_t:0x254e0c, state:R) prio=1
    "Async Garbage Collector" (TID:0x12a3258, sys_thread_t:0x233e0c, state:R) prio=1
    "Idle thread" (TID:0x12a32a0, sys_thread_t:0xbc5e0c, state:R) prio=0
    "Clock" (TID:0x12a3088, sys_thread_t:0x6fce0c, state:CW) prio=12
    "main" (TID:0x12a30b0, sys_thread_t:0x80d90e0, state:CW) prio=5
Monitor Cache Dump:
    java.awt.EventQueue@19566384/19965040: owner "AWT-EventQueue-0" (0x637e0c, 1 entry)
    java.lang.Class@19542352/19804288: owner "AWT-EventQueue-0" (0x637e0c, 1 entry)
Registered Monitor Dump:
    Thread queue lock: <unowned>
        Waiting to be notified:
            "main" (0x80d90e0)
    Name and type hash table lock: <unowned>
    String intern lock: <unowned>
    JNI pinning lock: <unowned>
    JNI global reference lock: <unowned>
    BinClass lock: <unowned>
    Class loading lock: <unowned>
    Java stack lock: <unowned>
    Code rewrite lock: <unowned>
    Heap lock: <unowned>
    Has finalization queue lock: <unowned>
    Finalize me queue lock: <unowned>
    Dynamic loading lock: owner "AWT-EventQueue-0" (0x637e0c, 1 entry)
    Monitor IO lock: <unowned>
    Child death monitor: <unowned>
    Event monitor: <unowned>
    I/O monitor: <unowned>
    Alarm monitor: <unowned>
        Waiting to be notified:
            "Clock" (0x6fce0c)
    Monitor registry: owner "AWT-EventQueue-0" (0x637e0c, 1 entry)
Thread Alarm Q:
Exception in thread "main" /local/openworks/cOracle8/OraHome1/bin/netca: line 102:  5619 Erreur de segmentation  $JRE -classpath $CLASSPATH oracle.net.ca.NetCA $*

best Regards
Nazemm

----------


## polkoks4

Please share again Landmark OpenWorks.

----------


## cemoi1

does oracle 8i working instead of version 8.1.7.4.1 ?
thanks

----------


## LOST

> To Fauhamd,
> 
> I upload the help file's Openwork (thank to CSM101) to you.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This account is set to private. please let the link free for download

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you very much my friend

----------


## ali12

Re: Li+tho*te_ct
Dear vmauricio1 "*vmauricio1 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space*."
Please send to me the installer and a demo license or any other license I will make a full working license for you as soon as possible, I am waiting for you, please keep in touch with me and let me know you email I can share with you a big list of new petroleum software, Please use sendspace.com , ifile.it , mediafire.com , ... to upload installer and demo license, 
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi all

plz upload again the installer and licese for Openworks. and also uppload Seisworks.

i am confused that openworks have all modules like seisworks geoprove. strataworks etc. plz tell me csm101 and doctor thanks

----------


## scripcode

^^^
please upload..

----------


## wdmshop

Can anybody share the OpenWorks2003 for Linux installation file? thanks.

----------


## wdmshop

I'm also looking for Openworks 2003 for Unix installation file. 



Thanks and Regards.See More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## buhler.av

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



buhler.av@gmail.com

----------


## bolaman

can anyone please upload seisworks again?

----------


## petrofars2

Dear buhler
Thanks, and please keep your *******s live for us, Could you please make ja_son 8.2 *******.
Thanks.

----------


## ootdayo

pls i will like to know if this openworks is the linux or unix version. thanks

----------


## mshakeel44

Dear Buhler I am v thankful to you for sharing that *******. It is my request to you to make this ******* as I can download only 70% in 10 days

----------


## dedi hariyadi

bro, can u upload again?..please. thanks so much

----------


## lino2008

please upload openworks for linux

----------


## mkan

please upload openworks for linux

----------


## salmanahmad

i want geographix software with key and mannual for use can anyone upload link for me.thanx

----------


## mehdiengineer

Thanks to everybody sharing their knowledge in this forum. I have certainly learned a lot (e.g. reservoir modeling). NOW I am moving on to learning *SEISMIC INTERPRETATION .* I am looking for a software which can be of interpreting 2D/3D seismic lines. I have been advised that *SEISWORKS  /  OPENWORKS * are the best one. Any idea? 

can anybody kindly share either of the above softwares?

I really appreciate your help. Thank you very mych.

my e-mail: *m_112006@yahoo.co.uk*

----------


## mehdiengineer

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 
> ...



Dear bulher.av:
the link I found for the Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12 (as *******) *is not working*. I have been trying to use it for whole last week, but it still waiting to start downloading. Any idea? can you upload it again please?

----------


## APIman

> Thanks to everybody sharing their knowledge in this forum. I have certainly learned a lot (e.g. reservoir modeling). NOW I am moving on to learning *SEISMIC INTERPRETATION .* I am looking for a software which can be of interpreting 2D/3D seismic lines. I have been advised that *SEISWORKS  /  OPENWORKS * are the best one. Any idea? 
> 
> can anybody kindly share either of the above softwares?
> 
> I really appreciate your help. Thank you very mych.
> 
> 
> 
> my e-mail: *m_112006@yahoo.co.uk*



I think you should start on the begining with OpendTect. Very good user friendly software. When you interpret few 2D lines and some 3D surveys you can start to learn Seisworks.See More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## coverme

dead link.bad luck

----------


## Anwar_en

Please, any one can re-upload
Best regards.

----------


## mshakeel44

Does someone have videos regarding well data loading in Openworks 2003.12?

----------


## alvaedison

hello every one.. please help me.. i have some case that i was  import 2D horizon from GF to Openworks/Seisworks 2003. I have ascci data with detail is X,Y,Z, SP, CDP, Linename, Survey, Horizon Name.. I want to import this data in openwork with legalcy format but is still error. please everyone give me some answer..? thanks.

----------


## mehdiengineer

Hi, I would be very grateful if anybody could help me find the following Geophysical related books:

-3D seismic imaging Biondi, Biondo  2006
-Seismic reservoir characterization : an earth modelling perspective Doyen, P. M. 2007
-Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.)  1999
-Time Series Analysis and Inverse Theory. David Gubbins. Cambridge University Press, 2004. 
-Applied seismology : a comprehensive guide to seismic theory and application Gadallah, Mamdouh R.  2005
-Seismic data processing : theory and practice Hatton, L.  1986
-Seismic multiple removal techniques : past, present and future Verschuur, D. J.  2006

Thanks very much in advance.

----------


## lalusmar

hi,
this is link for land/ma/rk/ow/5000
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
---------------h*o*t*file
does somebody has l/i/c file??please share

----------


## findaposition

> hi,
> this is link for land/ma/rk/ow/5000
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



   The --h*o*t*file-- link is dead

----------


## Rajindia

> hi,
> this is link for land/ma/rk/ow/5000
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



hi friend
Thank you

----------


## lalusmar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
bin file is for linux

----------


## lalusmar

---------h*o*t*file wthout *  :Smile: . don't be a lamer

----------


## rhcp

What Linux OS do you need for R5000?
Seiswork is included in R5000?

----------


## alvaedison

can anybody share openworks data training? i have been learn Z map Plus



thanxSee More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------


## alvaedison

can anybody have trainning data tutorial foe openworks 2003...i have been learning Z map plus


thanx

----------


## landmark2012

感谢lz分享`~

----------


## landmark2012

who can share this soft agian?
the old links are dead

----------


## belader

Please, share the soft again, the links are dead.
Thanks

----------


## bendorf

any body here can share training manual for Openworks?
Many Thanks

----------


## igpambb

Please, share the soft again


Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi guys 
Anybody have GPseismic and Radexpro latest version
I will give him Petrel 2013.2 full working or landmark softwares and thanks
email: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## yasirkhanjadoon

how i can get it

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications Like IPM 8.1 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## tamansky

Does any body tried to install OpenWorks under Win7? Can it work on that OS?
 10 yeas ago I used to work on SUN UNIX but I'm not familiar with X-systems and I'd like to use it under Win. Is in possible?

----------


## alvaedison

This is possible install OpenWorks in windows os especially OWR5000. but many friends install oracle on linux and then application modul of OW5K on windows platform. you can connect between database oracle on linux and application modul on windows with oracle client. Step by Step on Mannual Installation Procedures

----------


## corex

I have All Landmark Geophysics, Geoscience, Drilling, Reservoir and completion with Openworks software all latest version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

See More: Landmark OpenWorks 2003.12

----------

